

We need Title IX for funding women's startups - jpbutler
http://jules.thegrommet.com/2013/08/20/president-obama-we-need-title-nine-for-funding-womens-startups/

======
rabidonrails
I'm not sure I understand the argument here. Can we assume that Venture funds
are in business to maximize their money? If so, any good manager should be
acting in the best interest of their investors, not their own prejudice.

I can believe that it's harder for women to raise money, but I also believe
that any great company, run by women or otherwise, will be able to raise
money. Passing on an investment simply because women run a company is always a
bad business decision.

Additionally, the argument that only 4-7% of investments go to women may be an
example of correlation without causation (I.e. VC's aren't seeing enough good
companies led by women to make them a larger part of their portfolio).

